# Digiflavor Pharaoh 25 collab with Rip Trippers



## Zahz

The Digiflavor Pharaoh Dripper Tank by Rip Trippers presents one of the most innovative and cutting-edge rebuildable platform to date, featuring a spring-loaded two-post design with clamp-style mechanism for unprecedented building configurations, slip-plate juice flow control, and precision click-clock airflow control. The Pharaoh Dripper Tank is a collaborative effort between Digiflavor and the influential Rip Tripper, establishing a perfectly balanced system that excelled in user-friendly functionality and performance effectiveness. The marquee achievement resides in the modernized two-post design, integrating a spring-loaded component to the clamp-secured quad terminals. Coil leads are inserted within the wide-space between the large surface area of the terminal base and the clamp itself, secured via a centrally positioned Phillips-screws for a tremendous range of coil structure configurations. Furthermore, contacts are cleanly attached within the terminal in an efficient manner, resulting in a superior and consistent connection. Airflow of the Pharaoh Dripper Tank is electrically cut, deploying three rectangular airholes in a horizontal arrangement and controlled by a precision click-clock AFC ring, maximizing airflow effectiveness in all spectrums between fully open and closed. It feeds into three internal airflow tubes, resulting in a direct-to-coil chamber effect with rapid and efficient air channels for outstanding vapor production. The wicking system is rotatable from the base, via a dynamic slip-plate that controls two juice ports to create a simple and effective wicking method. Additionally, two drip tips are included with the Pharaoh RDTA, including the 10mm Delrin straight bore, as well as an anti-spitback mesh Delrin widebore drip tip. Brilliantly constructed by Digiflavor with ground-breaking design inspiration from one of the most illustrious figure in our industry, the Pharaoh Dripper Tank by Rip Tripper Project makes for a perfect rebuildable platform that epitomizes every builder's dream.

Digiflavor Pharaoh Dripper Tank by Rip Trippers Features:

Design Collaboration by Digiflavor and Rip Trippers
A Rip Trippers Project
25mm Diameter
3mL Juice Capacity 
Superior Stainless Steel Construction
Unique Clamp-Style Two-Post Design 
Centrally Secured via Phillips-Screws 
Spring-Loaded Clamps for Easier Set-Up
Adjustable Juice Flow Control - via Slip-Plate
Precision-Cut Rectangular Airholes
Click-Clock Airflow Control Ring
Three Internal Airslots Beneath Coils Arrangement
Direct-to-Coil Chamber Effect
10mm Black Delrin Widebore Drip Tip
10mm Anti-Spitback Delrin Widebore Drip Tip
510 Drip Tip Adapter
510 Connection



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Interesting


----------



## VapeSnow

I want this like now!!!!


----------



## andro

I may not getting it rigth ...but is a tank or a dripper? and if is a dripper how ans why need to control juice ?


----------



## VapeSnow

andro said:


> I may not getting it rigth ...but is a tank or a dripper? and if is a dripper how ans why need to control juice ?



Its a 2ml rdta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

andro said:


> I may not getting it rigth ...but is a tank or a dripper? and if is a dripper how ans why need to control juice ?



The tank is hidden below the deck. It's a Genesis-style Avocado-like thingummy that looks like a dripper.

Although I'm getting the same feeling from this that I did from iJoy's temp-sensitive black tank on the Tornado Nano. The primary requirement of a tank for me is an ability to see when it runs dry... If there isn't a little transparent slot to check juice level, I sincerely hope there will be in the version 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

RichJB said:


> The tank is hidden below the deck. It's a Genesis-style Avocado-like thingummy that looks like a dripper.
> 
> Although I'm getting the same feeling from this that I did from iJoy's temp-sensitive black tank on the Tornado Nano. The primary requirement of a tank for me is an ability to see when it runs dry... If there isn't a little transparent slot to check juice level, I sincerely hope there will be in the version 2.


Agreed, I'm with you over here. The tornado nano with the black glass makes it very difficult to see the juice levels and this one looks even worse. I do however love everything else about this RDTA.


----------



## PsyCLown

So I just watched the video RiP Trippers released to show the Pharoah and I must say, it looks pretty friggen awesome and rather innovative IMO compared to what else has been coming out recently.

I really want one! Digiflavour are a sister company to Geekvape as well, I never knew that.


----------



## Zahz

I love the build deck, easiest I have ever seen to install coils and wick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


>



Seen the video, it's looking great.


----------



## RichJB

I love the flat build deck where you can either mount one or two coils without affecting airflow. Having a single wick run through two coils is also ace. If they make this in tank rather than dripper form, I'd be very interested. I mean, yeah, Rip calls it a tank but that's just marketing. It's a juice well, not a tank. Still, if tank manufacturers can use the RDTA term to imply that their device is a dripper, I guess it's fair enough for dripper manufacturers to imply that their device is a tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charel van Biljon

I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## RichJB

So, Vic reckons it's a cloud machine but not much cop in the flavour department...


----------



## Tazman7

If i ever get a dripper. This will be the one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dual 24g Nichrome 3mm or 3,5mmm = 0.11Ω

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Brilliant Dripper... clouds no issues... and the flavour is pretty damn good... love the new idea of a dripper with a substantial non leaking reservoir!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Did I say Clouds?

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Imtiaaz

Rob Fisher said:


> Did I say Clouds?
> View attachment 67639



Jee wizz @Rob Fisher, all you need to do now is breath some fire out of your nose and your a dragon LOL

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> Did I say Clouds?
> View attachment 67639


@Rob Fisher ...thats not clouds...thats a bloody cold front moving in

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JsPLAYn

Rob Fisher said:


> Dual 24g Nichrome 3mm or 3,5mmm = 0.11Ω
> View attachment 67636
> View attachment 67637


Ha ha the hands driptips always steels the show .. stunning setups

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude

Rob Fisher said:


> Dual 24g Nichrome 3mm or 3,5mmm = 0.11Ω
> View attachment 67636
> View attachment 67637



Nice to see it fits perfectly on the snow wolf


----------



## PsyCLown

Rob Fisher said:


> Brilliant Dripper... clouds no issues... and the flavour is pretty damn good... love the new idea of a dripper with a substantial non leaking reservoir!
> View attachment 67638


So define "pretty damn good"?

Like, how does it compare to some of the other drippers you have tried in terms of flavour?
I am really keen on pulling the trigger and getting one, however the flavour is what I am after and wondering whether I will be satisfied with this or not?


----------



## Rob Fisher

PsyCLown said:


> So define "pretty damn good"?
> 
> Like, how does it compare to some of the other drippers you have tried in terms of flavour?
> I am really keen on pulling the trigger and getting one, however the flavour is what I am after and wondering whether I will be satisfied with this or not?



Well if it's pure flavour you are after the Serpent Mini 25 wins hands down (both single and dual coil decks).
I'm not a big dripper and had pretty much given up on them until I got a few authentic Petri's... so let me compare it to a Petri authentic...

Flavour
1. Serpent Mini Dual - 100%
2. Serpent Mini Single - 97%
3. Petri - 95%
4. Pharaoh - 93%
5. Melo 3 Mini cCell - 91%

Cloud production 
1. Pharaoh - 100%

Please just remember I have only been playing with it for a few hours and this is just my initial take on the issue.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@PsyCLown please also remember that all these tests are done with Vapour Mountain XXX.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> Did I say Clouds?
> View attachment 67639



Nice cloud. You could have walked away with the title at vapecon if you had this dripper earlier

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown

@Rob Fisher I am not a big tank fan to be honest, I really like my drippers.

Perhaps one of the shops up in Joburg will have one for tasting juice and I can give it a go then.
Are you planning on trying some bigger builds in there? Perhaps some fused claptons or staple staggered claptons?


----------



## Rob Fisher

PsyCLown said:


> @Rob Fisher I am not a big tank fan to be honest, I really like my drippers.
> 
> Perhaps one of the shops up in Joburg will have one for tasting juice and I can give it a go then.
> Are you planning on trying some bigger builds in there? Perhaps some fused claptons or staple staggered claptons?



@PsyCLown this is more of a tank than a dripper really... kinda like a genesis tank meets a dripper... bottom line is there is a juice reservoir underneath similar to an Avo and the wicks bring up the juice... you don't actually drip... I guess that's why I like it more than I do drippers... fill the reservoir and vape... then refill the reservoir by dripping 15 drops on either side of the deck.

@Angilo is going to send me some of his fancy coils and when they arrive I will put then into the Pharaoh because I think that may be the way forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Rob Fisher said:


> @PsyCLown this is more of a tank than a dripper really... kinda like a genesis tank meets a dripper... bottom line is there is a juice reservoir underneath similar to an Avo and the wicks bring up the juice... you don't actually drip... I guess that's why I like it more than I do drippers... fill the reservoir and vape... then refill the reservoir by dripping 15 drops on either side of the deck.
> 
> @Angilo is going to send me some of his fancy coils and when they arrive I will put then into the Pharaoh because I think that may be the way forward.


I would love to get your review once you have tried some of Angilo's coils in the dripper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine

It all started (as usual) with a quick peep on the @SirVape website yesterday. The new Pharaoh RDA caught my eye and the product description piqued my interest. So I hopped onto YouTube and learned that this was made by a newish company called "Digiflavor" in collaboration and designed by Mr Rip Trippers himself. The size (25mm) structure and massive ease of build deck with a clamp down coil holder set up, got me going. "Rip Trippers" shows it off on a clip and he shows you how to exactly how to coil and wick it. (Great video.) So today I picked up one from Sir Vape. I had to battle with the decision between Stainless Steel or black, as these are both gorgeous. Here is a mini review:




I built a Stainless Steel 26/30 Ga Clapton, 3.5 ID, 8 wraps. The wick must be kept as close to the massive air flow holes as possible, without touching. The big clamps make building coils so easy, it is unreal. The phillips screws are nice and bulky. You build duel coils in the same easy manner.




Using "Cotton Bacon" V2, I wicked the coil just as as Mr Rip Trippers said. Keeping the wick to the right. Fluffing the cotton first then allowing it to just touch the bottom of the ginormous 3mm juice wells. There is a cover over the juice well which can be opened and closed. Then I filled the juice well with juice and continued by saturating the whole wick as per usual. 




I set the Snow Wolf mini to 45W and: "Boom!" And a explosion of vape. The reading was 0.66 Ohms. See the air flow holes on the left? There are 3 which can be closed and opened with a solid click. Very nice. It does not bother me that they are on one side. You are supposed to keep these holes away from your hand. It is designed like this for a reason.




It comes with 2 Derlin drip tips. There is also a fitting which allows you to use a standard drip tip. One is open and one has a spit back protection. I used the latter as this can spit like a Cobra. Now, the beauty of this RDA is you unscrew the top steel piece off the base to build. When you re fill, you don't have to unscrew it like some reviewers say. You just tilt to the right and drop 10 - 15 drops on the exposed wick. Then tilt it to the left and do the same.




I whacked the monster onto my new Reuleux 2/3 and set it to 55 W. Guys, I am not kidding, the first thing that struck me was smoothness and flavour! I blew thick, dense clouds. I got between 25 to 30 hits before I re dripped. I lay it on its side, no leaks! If you lay it on its side, it won't leak out of the tip as there is a special feature, a catcher, or a well, if you like, that prevents this.

With a single coil, the vape is super impressive! I will give feedback on a duel coil. The flexibility of builds with a wide array of coils is such a fantastic feature.

9/10 rating, a truly brilliant piece. The best RDA I have tried so far. I highly recommend it if you are looking for something different, new and exciting. Do yourself a favour, watch the "Rip Trippers" You Tube clip. Everything he says about his creation is 100% true, I will vouch for that.

Thank you Sir Vape for speedily bringing such cool new RDA's to our shores. I am 100% satisfied.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Been looking forward to trying this for a while now. Glad its getting good reviews here. Just ordered one from the good Sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Waine said:


> It all started (as usual) with a quick peep on the @SirVape website yesterday. The new Pharaoh RDA caught my eye and the product description piqued my interest. So I hopped onto YouTube and learned that this was made by a newish company called "Digiflavor" in collaboration and designed by Mr Rip Trippers himself. The size (25mm) structure and massive ease of build deck with a clamp down coil holder set up, got me going. "Rip Trippers" shows it off on a clip and he shows you how to exactly how to coil and wick it. (Great video.) So today I picked up one from Sir Vape. I had to battle with the decision between Stainless Steel or black, as these are both gorgeous. Here is a mini review:
> 
> View attachment 67677
> 
> 
> I built a Stainless Steel 26/30 Ga Clapton, 3.5 ID, 8 wraps. The wick must be kept as close to the massive air flow holes as possible, without touching. The big clamps make building coils so easy, it is unreal. The phillips screws are nice and bulky. You build duel coils in the same easy manner.
> 
> View attachment 67683
> 
> 
> Using "Cotton Bacon" V2, I wicked the coil just as as Mr Rip Trippers said. Keeping the wick to the right. Fluffing the cotton first then allowing it to just touch the bottom of the ginormous 3mm juice wells. There is a cover over the juice well which can be opened and closed. Then I filled the juice well with juice and continued by saturating the whole wick as per usual.
> 
> View attachment 67684
> 
> 
> I set the Snow Wolf mini to 45W and: "Boom!" And a explosion of vape. The reading was 0.66 Ohms. See the air flow holes on the left? There are 3 which can be closed and opened with a solid click. Very nice. It does not bother me that they are on one side. You are supposed to keep these holes away from your hand. It is designed like this for a reason.
> 
> View attachment 67686
> 
> 
> It comes with 2 Derlin drip tips. There is also a fitting which allows you to use a standard drip tip. One is open and one has a spit back protection. I used the latter as this can spit like a Cobra. Now, the beauty of this RDA is you unscrew the top steel piece off the base to build. When you re fill, you don't have to unscrew it like some reviewers say. You just tilt to the right and drop 10 - 15 drops on the exposed wick. Then tilt it to the left and do the same.
> 
> View attachment 67687
> 
> 
> I whacked the monster onto my new Reuleux 2/3 and set it to 55 W. Guys, I am not kidding, the first thing that struck me was smoothness and flavour! I blew thick, dense clouds. I got between 25 to 30 hits before I re dripped. I lay it on its side, no leaks! If you lay it on its side, it won't leak out of the tip as there is a special feature, a catcher, or a well, if you like, that prevents this.
> 
> With a single coil, the vape is super impressive! I will give feedback on a duel coil. The flexibility of builds with a wide array of coils is such a fantastic feature.
> 
> 9/10 rating, a truly brilliant piece. The best RDA I have tried so far. I highly recommend it if you are looking for something different, new and exciting. Do yourself a favour, watch the "Rip Trippers" You Tube clip. Everything he says about his creation is 100% true, I will vouch for that.
> 
> Thank you Sir Vape for speedily bringing such cool new RDA's to our shores. I am 100% satisfied.


Good Review @Waine, sure got me thinking. Only downside for me is I don't like 25mm atty's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karel

Ok guys!!! You got my attention with this beast!! Where can I buy one?

In the Pretoria region I should add!


----------



## Stosta

Karel said:


> Ok guys!!! You got my attention with this beast!! Where can I buy one?
> 
> In the Pretoria region I should add!



I think @Sir Vape is the only ones that have them atm..

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-pharoah-rda-by-geekvape-digiflavor

Plus side is if you order it now you should get it by tomorrow


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Waine said:


> It all started (as usual) with a quick peep on the @SirVape website yesterday. The new Pharaoh RDA caught my eye and the product description piqued my interest. So I hopped onto YouTube and learned that this was made by a newish company called "Digiflavor"


It is Geekvape's new sister company so they actually been around for ages, which is why everybody is having a great experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G-Step

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/pharaoh-dripper-tank-877?category=78

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Karel said:


> Ok guys!!! You got my attention with this beast!! Where can I buy one?
> 
> In the Pretoria region I should add!


http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/pharaoh-dripper-tank-877?category=78

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karel

Thanx a mil guys!!!! You know, you guys are not good for my budget!!! LOL LOL


----------



## Igno

I got mine yesterday and have already tried a few builds, dual fused claptons really makes this beast shine. I give it a 10/10 for flavour, clouds and quality. Threads are super smooth and the juice well gives me about 25-30 puffs as well. Got mine from Vaper's Corner and impressed with their service as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Igno said:


> I got mine yesterday and have already tried a few builds, dual fused claptons really makes this beast shine. I give it a 10/10 for flavour, clouds and quality. Threads are super smooth and the juice well gives me about 25-30 puffs as well. Got mine from Vaper's Corner and impressed with their service as well.



I would expect the threads to be super smooth considering how Rip trippers always criticizing every thread he comes across, I mean would be a tiny bit embarrassing if the tank he collaborated with had rough threads or machine oil all over it lol.

"Threads are buttery smooth, She chucks the Tits, and if I were to lose mine today I would definitely go out tomorrow and buy one,.......AND................AND.......Remember, smoking is dead, vaping is the future and the future is now"

Love this guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Karel

Imtiaaz said:


> I would expect the threads to be super smooth considering how Rip trippers always criticizing every thread he comes across, I mean would be a tiny bit embarrassing if the tank he collaborated with had rough threads or machine oil all over it lol.
> 
> "Threads are buttery smooth, She chucks the Tits, and if I were to lose mine today I would definitely go out tomorrow and buy one,.......AND................AND.......Remember, smoking is dead, vaping is the future and the future is now"
> 
> Love this guy



Yeah, I can't get enough of this guys reviews. But yeah, also thought, this RDA will at least have smooth threads and non-stripping screws in it...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PsyCLown

I really want one, I am getting serious FOMO.

I wonder if I place an order now whether Vapers Corner will be able to deliver tomorrow before I go home...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR

Ordered mine from Sir Vape just before 9:30......hopefully I get it tomorrow. Definately looks like a great atty. Will give feedback as soon as I played around with it.


----------



## Petrus

And again thanks to the skipper @Rob Fisher and all the other inmates I just pulled the triger and again a crap load of extras, now for a decent mod....and a spa treatment for HRH...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

@Petrus Excellent. You won't regret. Been vaping on the Pharaoh the whole day. Loving every hit. It's quite amazing how a single coil vapes so brilliantly in such a big RDA. Gosh this unit is a superstar! You can expect to rip through a considerable amount of juice though. But it's all relative.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

So I received my Vape Mail Today, and did my first clapton build. 0.88ohms, nice 3mm coil, filled her with some DIY 12mg bakery and wow flavour galore.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PsyCLown

Petrus said:


> So I received my Vape Mail Today, and did my first clapton build. 0.88ohms, nice 3mm coil, filled her with some DIY 12mg bakery and wow flavour galore.
> View attachment 67976
> View attachment 67977


12mg in a dripper like that.... My goodness.

I love that driptip on that RDA though!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Brilliant Dripper... clouds no issues... and the flavour is pretty damn good... love the new idea of a dripper with a substantial non leaking reservoir!
> View attachment 67638



I dislike Rip Trickster on so many levels that I won't go there. But I do like the overall idea of this atty, so I'm in. Needs some Squidoode coils to really find out what it can do.


----------



## Waine

@Petrus 

Great stuff! Im sure you will have no regrets with the Pharoah. I am vaping on mine continuously with a fat single twisted coil, and enjoying every moment. 12 mg seems a bit heavy for a beast like this, for me anyway.


----------



## Petrus

Waine said:


> @Petrus
> 
> Great stuff! Im sure you will have no regrets with the Pharoah. I am vaping on mine continuously with a fat single twisted coil, and enjoying every moment. 12 mg seems a bit heavy for a beast like this, for me anyway.


I don't regret a moment. Just love this dripper, for me the best so far, and for the 12mg.........wow hectic, but I love it reminds me of my Gunston days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Spydro said:


> I dislike Rip Trickster on so many levels that I won't go there. But I do like the overall idea of this atty, so I'm in. Needs some Squidoode coils to really find out what it can do.


@Spydro , I coiled this beast with 28ga Ni80, 32 Kanthel Clapton wire.........first time I ever worked with clapton, and must say closest to a OL16 on a Reo Grand. You won't regret, GET IT.


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> So I received my Vape Mail Today, and did my first clapton build. 0.88ohms, nice 3mm coil, filled her with some DIY 12mg bakery and wow flavour galore.
> View attachment 67976
> View attachment 67977



12mg guy - thanks @Petrus you make me feel at home!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> It all started (as usual) with a quick peep on the @SirVape website yesterday. The new Pharaoh RDA caught my eye and the product description piqued my interest. So I hopped onto YouTube and learned that this was made by a newish company called "Digiflavor" in collaboration and designed by Mr Rip Trippers himself. The size (25mm) structure and massive ease of build deck with a clamp down coil holder set up, got me going. "Rip Trippers" shows it off on a clip and he shows you how to exactly how to coil and wick it. (Great video.) So today I picked up one from Sir Vape. I had to battle with the decision between Stainless Steel or black, as these are both gorgeous. Here is a mini review:
> 
> View attachment 67677
> 
> 
> I built a Stainless Steel 26/30 Ga Clapton, 3.5 ID, 8 wraps. The wick must be kept as close to the massive air flow holes as possible, without touching. The big clamps make building coils so easy, it is unreal. The phillips screws are nice and bulky. You build duel coils in the same easy manner.
> 
> View attachment 67683
> 
> 
> Using "Cotton Bacon" V2, I wicked the coil just as as Mr Rip Trippers said. Keeping the wick to the right. Fluffing the cotton first then allowing it to just touch the bottom of the ginormous 3mm juice wells. There is a cover over the juice well which can be opened and closed. Then I filled the juice well with juice and continued by saturating the whole wick as per usual.
> 
> View attachment 67684
> 
> 
> I set the Snow Wolf mini to 45W and: "Boom!" And a explosion of vape. The reading was 0.66 Ohms. See the air flow holes on the left? There are 3 which can be closed and opened with a solid click. Very nice. It does not bother me that they are on one side. You are supposed to keep these holes away from your hand. It is designed like this for a reason.
> 
> View attachment 67686
> 
> 
> It comes with 2 Derlin drip tips. There is also a fitting which allows you to use a standard drip tip. One is open and one has a spit back protection. I used the latter as this can spit like a Cobra. Now, the beauty of this RDA is you unscrew the top steel piece off the base to build. When you re fill, you don't have to unscrew it like some reviewers say. You just tilt to the right and drop 10 - 15 drops on the exposed wick. Then tilt it to the left and do the same.
> 
> View attachment 67687
> 
> 
> I whacked the monster onto my new Reuleux 2/3 and set it to 55 W. Guys, I am not kidding, the first thing that struck me was smoothness and flavour! I blew thick, dense clouds. I got between 25 to 30 hits before I re dripped. I lay it on its side, no leaks! If you lay it on its side, it won't leak out of the tip as there is a special feature, a catcher, or a well, if you like, that prevents this.
> 
> With a single coil, the vape is super impressive! I will give feedback on a duel coil. The flexibility of builds with a wide array of coils is such a fantastic feature.
> 
> 9/10 rating, a truly brilliant piece. The best RDA I have tried so far. I highly recommend it if you are looking for something different, new and exciting. Do yourself a favour, watch the "Rip Trippers" You Tube clip. Everything he says about his creation is 100% true, I will vouch for that.
> 
> Thank you Sir Vape for speedily bringing such cool new RDA's to our shores. I am 100% satisfied.



Great review and writeup @Waine 
Super pictures
Thanks!


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Spydro , I coiled this beast with 28ga Ni80, 32 Kanthel Clapton wire.........first time I ever worked with clapton, and must say closest to a OL16 on a Reo Grand. You won't regret, GET IT.



Oh no, here we go again 
You guys!
Just got the Avo going
Its the OL16 next

Now this!

Cant keep up - lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Waine

I love this RDA so much that I am seriously contemplating getting a second one (black for variety) at the end of the month. I have found my perfect dripper. I just hope they are not sold out in the next 10 days. Holding thumbs @SirVape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Igno

Waine said:


> I love this RDA so much that I am seriously contemplating getting a second one (black for variety) at the end of the month. I have found my perfect dripper. I just hope they are not sold out in the next 10 days. Holding thumbs @SirVape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I will be getting my second one as well come month end, in my case the silver one as I already got the black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

I gave the Pharaoh a more than fair try by keeping it on line and in use for the last 2.5 weeks with different builds in it. I'm not really satisfied with its performance, the concept doesn't do anything for me either. And I refuse to use any vape gear that leaks for ANY reason, makes a mess on my mods or hands. So for my uses the Pharaoh as just another piece of hyped junk that will see little to more likely no further use. It has joined what is becoming a long list of tanks bought for the TC Mods that also failed for my uses. 

The Pharaoh gets a

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Spydro said:


> I gave the Pharaoh a more than fair try by keeping it on line and in use for the last 2.5 weeks with different builds in it. I'm not really satisfied with its performance, the concept doesn't do anything for me either. And I refuse to use any vape gear that leaks for ANY reason, makes a mess on my mods or hands. So for my uses the Pharaoh as just another piece of hyped junk that will see little to more likely no further use. It has joined what is becoming a long list of tanks bought for the TC Mods that also failed for my uses.
> 
> The Pharaoh gets a
> View attachment 70428
> .


It leaks? One of the main attractions is that it does not leak, unless you unscrew the top cap.

Is that the only thing you dislike about it?

Gearbest had a fantastic special on the Pharaoh, they were selling it for $26 so I quickly added one to my cart.
Quite excited to get it, however if it leaks then I will not be happy at all.


----------



## Tai

Have had no leaks with mine at all


----------



## Spydro

PsyCLown said:


> It leaks? One of the main attractions is that it does not leak, unless you unscrew the top cap.
> 
> Is that the only thing you dislike about it?
> 
> Gearbest had a fantastic special on the Pharaoh, they were selling it for $26 so I quickly added one to my cart.
> Quite excited to get it, however if it leaks then I will not be happy at all.



Others may like it, opinions vary, but I don't really like anything about it for my uses.


----------



## Waine

I have no leaks whatsoever with mine. If I wick it like shown in the video, it performs perfectly. I drip all day with it in my office. I take it home with me in my briefcase. No leaks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andro

Do u guys drip it as well or just fill up the reservoir ? ( opening the rdta)


----------



## Waine

@andro Hi there. I fill up the reservoir. Then after that, when it is empty, I pull off the drip tip and drip onto the cotton, 10 - 15 drops on each side, slanting the RDA in a downward direction of the coil you are dripping on. A few people are put off with this RDA under the misconception that you have to unscrew the cap each time you want to drip. This is not necessary. I also don't bother opening and closing the little plate that covers the reservoir -- I just keep it open.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Waine said:


> @andro Hi there. I fill up the reservoir. Then after that, when it is empty, I pull off the drip tip and drip onto the cotton, 10 - 15 drops on each side, slanting the RDA in a downward direction of the coil you are dripping on. A few people are put off with this RDA under the misconception that you have to unscrew the cap each time you want to drip. This is not necessary. I also don't bother opening and closing the little plate that covers the reservoir -- I just keep it open.


I will try . So far i ve done without taking off the drip tip and thats why always leaked . I suppose i can angle it better without .


----------



## Waine

Make sure your wick is fairly dense and fluffy. I find that prevents any leaking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Waine said:


> Make sure your wick is fairly dense and fluffy. I find that prevents any leaking.



Bwahahaha, I misread "wick" as "wife" and I was like "Woah, well alright..."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Waine

Lol - good one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4RML

hardware time peace of the year and just in time forchristmasi have never vaped a device that takes all the vape hard talk and comes out wearing a medal like this thing , lung hitter , throat fill, flavour profile,clouds for days , build qualityand the list be with the elders. I am pleased that he did help and amazed that this good earth has people like the ones who thought this winner into life. Vape rooster of the year award,from my selfgoes to this product.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

